# OTT OR TTF whats best for aiming



## chrisgraffin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wanted to hear some opinions on the topic as all my slingshot are OTT


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Depends on your technique.
I like TTF but recently I've used the twist and tweak OTT style and I'm far more consistently accurate.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep.. If your aiming for a first time i would recomend TTF.. But remember OTF can aim just as good with practive.

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

*PractiCe i meant..


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Chris,

This thread came up about two weeks ago in the '*newbie*' section. I posted a couple of vids by Mr Hays, which I happen to personally like.

Hit the link here below, then scroll down until you see the blazing girl to see the two Hays vids that I posted. Hope this helps ya.

OTT or TTF


----------



## chrisgraffin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks lads im not new to aiming its just all my sling shots are over the top i find it very accurate, but i did see the videos of bill and he said he prefered TTF and the man is like yoda of slingshotting :bowdown: so ive been thinking of buying something from pocket predator with universal forks, any suggestions? thanks again for the comments


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Personal preference. Seems though some of the best shooters are using TTF.


----------

